# RETURNING TO RIDESHARE AFTER ONE YEAR ABSENCE WITH LYFT IN LOS ANGELES



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone
I hope that all drivers are doing great and remain in good health. As like many of you I left driving passengers around due to the pandemic and lack of business. I did delivery since late March 2020 and must say there was and is a world of money too be made doing food and grocery delivery through Postmates. It kept me busy and was able to make a living while rideshare fell off. I am now ready to return to passenger and was inquiring how things are going with Lyft and passengers. Any details you can provide would be appreciated. Thank you and stay safe !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I am now ready to return to passenger and was inquiring how things are going with Lyft and passengers. Any details you can provide would be appreciated.


You want details?
Lyft became the ghetto app.
The customers became even more ghetto.
You live in LA though, so your results may differ from my results. Fact is, your results will probably be worse!
Good luck, and welcome back!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I guess there may not be much of a difference now that Uber took away their perks but prior to that, why would anyone Drive Lyft in California? Serious question


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I guess there may not be much of a difference now that Uber took away their perks but prior to that, why would anyone Drive Lyft in California? Serious question


Uber has not taken away the destination info, yet.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Uber has not taken away the destination info, yet.


I think he's talking more about Uber removing the set rate feature.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I’m thinking of moving to LA from Detroit, not cas of rideshare but in general.
Any tips, suggestions?
What is the reality for rideshare drivers there: good areas, rate card, what to avoid, etc.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> I’m thinking of moving to LA from Detroit, not cas of rideshare but in general.
> Any tips, suggestions?
> What is the reality for rideshare drivers there: good areas, rate card, what to avoid, etc.


Well if you aren't a typing contradiction. Expect to pay twice as much in gas, twice as much in food, and four times as much in housing.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Well if you aren't a typing contradiction. Expect to pay twice as much in gas, twice as much in food, and four times as much in housing.


Numbers?

Gas:
Rate Card:
Rent:
Food:

Thnx

I might as well drive while I’m there doing other things. I just want to feel this place out before I arrive.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Numbers?
> 
> Gas:
> Rate Card:
> ...


What are your current numbers where you live?

Thnx


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You want details?
> Lyft became the ghetto app.
> The customers became even more ghetto.
> You live in LA though, so your results may differ from my results. Fact is, your results will probably be worse!
> Good luck, and welcome back!


Uber went ghetto with the new changes. Lyft you can at least figure out where you are going to with the time and direction


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Da Ub said:


> Lyft you can at least figure out where you are going to with the time and direction


Not at all true unless you're pinned up against the ocean on one side. Direction is still too vague and the time is largely off. Specificity makes all the difference.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> What are your current numbers where you live?
> 
> Thnx


Okayyy...

gas: $2.79 a gallon
rate card: .37 a mile/ .11 a minute
rent: about 1,000 /1 bedroom
food: depends where you buy


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Da Ub said:


> Uber went ghetto with the new changes. Lyft you can at least figure out where you are going to with the time and direction


And for that privilege, they pay half what Uber does.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Okayyy...
> 
> gas: $2.79 a gallon
> rate card: .37 a mile/ .11 a minute
> ...


Stay where you are. Gas is $1-2 more a gallon and steadily rising. Rate card is worse. Rent is 1.5-2x higher. If you're eating out, food is 2x.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Stay where you are. Gas is $1-2 more a gallon and steadily rising. Rate card is worse. Rent is 1.5-2x higher. If you're eating out, food is 2x.


Thanks. Looks like you don’t want competition.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Stay where you are. Gas is $1-2 more a gallon and steadily rising. Rate card is worse. Rent is 1.5-2x higher. If you're eating out, food is 2x.


What's your rate card?


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Thanks. Looks like you don’t want competition.


You aren't my competition. I don't drive x. Come to Cali and expect your life expenses to double. I'm not saying don't come here, I'm saying that's what you can expect.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> What's your rate card?


Worse


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> Hello Everyone
> I hope that all drivers are doing great and remain in good health. As like many of you I left driving passengers around due to the pandemic and lack of business. I did delivery since late March 2020 and must say there was and is a world of money too be made doing food and grocery delivery through Postmates. It kept me busy and was able to make a living while rideshare fell off. I am now ready to return to passenger and was inquiring how things are going with Lyft and passengers. Any details you can provide would be appreciated. Thank you and stay safe !


-------------------
Dont see any actual replies that help. Business is booming as of this date ( 5/21/21).. People are waiting 12 - 20 minutes for a pickup but do not expect this to last. I drive only for Lyft and have trips stacked every day I drive, not matter what time of day or what day of the week. I rarely cancel and do not cherry pick my trips. Lyft offers the 3 trips for $18 several times a day.. Also, other bonuses but not every week for the larger bonuses. There is a sever driver shortage at this time but who knows how long that will last.. Gas is very high, as you know, $3.89 to $5.50.. 
Any other questions -- just ask..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> Dont see any actual replies that help. Business is booming as of this date ( 5/21/21).. People are waiting 12 - 20 minutes for a pickup but do not expect this to last. I drive only for Lyft and have trips stacked every day I drive, not matter what time of day or what day of the week. I rarely cancel and do not cherry pick my trips. Lyft offers the 3 trips for $18 several times a day.. Also, other bonuses but not every week for the larger bonuses. There is a sever driver shortage at this time but who knows how long that will last.. Gas is very high, as you know, $3.89 to $5.50..
> Any other questions -- just ask..


There is a severe driver shortage on Lyft and there will continue to be one. Quite possibly even getting worse if they don't pull their heads out of their asses. I hope to God the battle with Uber is worth it but to be honest, it looks like they're doing nothing but driving their company nose first into the ground.

I honestly don't know why anyone is still driving for them. Unless maybe they relaxed their criteria on the background checks and drivers can't qualify for Uber. Other than that it would make no sense for anyone to drive for them🤷‍♀️


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> Dont see any actual replies that help. Business is booming as of this date ( 5/21/21).. People are waiting 12 - 20 minutes for a pickup but do not expect this to last. I drive only for Lyft and have trips stacked every day I drive, not matter what time of day or what day of the week. I rarely cancel and do not cherry pick my trips. Lyft offers the 3 trips for $18 several times a day.. Also, other bonuses but not every week for the larger bonuses. There is a sever driver shortage at this time but who knows how long that will last.. Gas is very high, as you know, $3.89 to $5.50..
> Any other questions -- just ask..



Thnx.
What is the rate card???


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> Dont see any actual replies that help. Business is booming as of this date ( 5/21/21).. People are waiting 12 - 20 minutes for a pickup but do not expect this to last. I drive only for Lyft and have trips stacked every day I drive, not matter what time of day or what day of the week. I rarely cancel and do not cherry pick my trips. Lyft offers the 3 trips for $18 several times a day.. Also, other bonuses but not every week for the larger bonuses. There is a sever driver shortage at this time but who knows how long that will last.. Gas is very high, as you know, $3.89 to $5.50..
> Any other questions -- just ask..


How can you really cherry pick Lyft fares when they don't even offer Sticky Surge or Prime Time???


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lyft is cherry picking us!! Let's see what clown will accept the fare where we get the most cut


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Lyft is cherry picking us!! Let's see what clown will accept the fare where we get the most cut


I don’t even watch how much Lyft makes cas I don’t have the time to waste.
If they make it’s their business really however unfair it is. They’ll use this money for bonuses elsewhere.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You can't watch it because they don't tell you. in fact they refuse to tell you


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't watch it because they don't tell you. in fact they refuse to tell you


You can gauge how much they make by deploying the rider app and compare your earnings to what the pax paid. 
Some drivers do this and sit it out not to let Lyft rip them off.
That’s what I don’t have time for, to micromanage the rideshare market.


----------

